# Tjet Racing at A.B. Charles in Pittsburgh



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

March 31st, at A.B.Charles hobby shop, there will be stock and VHORS SS tjet races. Doors open at 10AM. All are welcome.

http://www.ab-charles.com

VHORS SS is about the same as fray racing, except your car must have a rear window (provided that body in stock form has a rear window).


----------

